# Tagalog : let me know when..



## heimer82j

I was wondering if someone could tell me a good way to say "let me know when.." in Tagalog? It seems like I end up using this phrase quite a bit in conversation.

I would just ask my friend, but ever since I found this forum I love using the translations I find here to surprise her. Big salamat for all those contribute!!


----------



## walterhartmann

sabihin mo sa akin kung kailan...

or if you want to sound more natural

sabihin mo sa'kin (saken) kung kelan...


----------



## heimer82j

thank you very much!!


----------



## Cracker Jack

ipaalam mo sa akin kung kailan.


----------



## Ajura

Aking ibig malaman kung kailan?


----------

